# Brush Gun



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone had any recomedations for a good brush gun (rifle for deer) when swamp hunting where 80 yard shots are max?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

About as good as it gets. Sexy as hell, short, fast handling, and superb knockdown at those ranges. 

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/bigbore/1895M.aspx


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a ruger 44 carbine using 275gr core lock & a low power scope.
Have used this for 20 years - never lost one or had to look for one.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Marlin 336 Cowboy lever in 38-55. No long range gun by any means but itll do for the short stuff. Have enough long range guns anyways.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

DanP said:


> I have a ruger 44 carbine using 275gr core lock & a low power scope.
> Have used this for 20 years - never lost one or had to look for one.




Works for me.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I use a winchester in 356 or the deerslayer slug gun. Has done me good over the years.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Winchester model 94 lever action in 30-30. Shoot the newer hornady leverevoltion round and you can stretch the "brush gun" out to 200yard or slightly more. The above is my "brush gun" combo.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

It may not get any cooler than this Encore carbine with a Katahdin barrel in 45/70. I shot a nine-point this year in the swamp with this set-up. It dropped!!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

troutchops said:


> It may not get any cooler than this Encore carbine with a Katahdin barrel in 45/70. I shot a nine-point this year in the swamp with this set-up. It dropped!!


Sweet! How's that puppy kick? I see it's ported, help much? It's got to louder than an S.O.B.!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

It doesn't kick bad at all, and yes, it comes ported. However, it's loud as hell. My dad who was about a 1/2 mile away knew right away back at camp I shot one just from the distinct sound it makes.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

My regular opening day blind is in a thick swamp where my longest shot is about 75 yards (down a cleared shooting lane). Even though this blind is in the rifle zone, I LOVE my 12ga Remington 870 with rifled barrel / open sights for this spot. Shooting Winchester Supreme sabot slugs (1oz hourglass shaped lead slugs), that setup hasn't ever let me down. Shooting holes in paper, recoil with this setup is significant :gaga: but I don't notice a thing when it's time to put the brown side down.

I recently acquired a Winchester 94 in 44 Remington Magnum with a fixed 4x Leupold scope. I worked up a good handload for it a couple weeks ago using 240 Speer Gold Dot flat point bullets that puts 5 consecutive rounds into a quarter at 50 yards. I am seriously thinking about giving the Winchester a go this year BUT I have reservations about 'fixing' something that ain't broke.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Ruger 44 caliber carbine 275gr. open sights, will put them down.
If I was to put a scope on one for faster shooting maybe a red dot scope out to 50yds.
Dave


----------



## john213 (Jan 26, 2008)

30/30 winchester by far even standard loads 170 gr. this rifle has dropped many deer in michigan.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

1. 358 Winchester - Browning BLR 
2. 35 Remington - Marlin 336
3. 30-30 Win - Winchester or Marlin lever gun


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I have both a 94 in 30-30 and a carbine in 44 mag, both are great guns both of mine have taken thier fare share of deer, neither has a kick to write home about, but for sheer knock down power I will give the knod to the 44. But lately I have been thinking along the lines of what Quack posted and trying a rifled barrel w/scope or red dot on my shotgun, where I hunt 100yrds. is a loooong shot.


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

The Marlin 45/70 gets my vote.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Marlin 45/70


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

any lever gun from 30-30 to 45-70 with iron sights.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Long List.

Remington mod 7....pick a caliber
Marling Guide Gun
Winchester 94 Timber Carbine
Remington 7600 Pump Carbine
Remington 7400 Auto Carbine
Ruger 77 Scout Rifle
TC Encore with Katahdin barrel
Ruger Semi auto 44 Mag Carbine
Remington Model 673....pick a caliber (no logner made but available on shelves)
AR15 chambered in 6.8spc or .450 Bushmaster, .458Socom etc.
Browning BLR lightweight in .358 Win or .450 Marlin
Savage Scout Rifle 
Ruger #1 RSI or lightweight
Remington Mod 600 or 660 (no longer made but sometimes can't find used for reasonable price....sometimes priced very high) 
Remington Mountain Rifle
Ruger 77 Ultra Light 
Ruger Hawkey Compact in .338 Federal or any of the Short Action Ruger mags
TC Contender in .45/70 or .375JDJ
I'm sure I'm missing a handful......


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Just about any deer caliber short barrel or light weight rifle out there is good for brush, as long as it has iron sights or a low power scope sighted in for the ranges you will be hunting. 

A 'Brush Gun" does not have to be a lever gun, a 30-06 Model 7 with iron sights would work great in the brush, as an example. I think too many people are stuck on a lever gun being a brush gun, when plenty of recent rifle test have shown that higher velocity catridges handle the brush much better than a slower lever cartridge.

I think Swamp Monster hit a lot of great choices to choose from.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

troutchops said:


> It may not get any cooler than this Encore carbine with a Katahdin barrel in 45/70. I shot a nine-point this year in the swamp with this set-up. It dropped!!


Do you shoot handloads through that? Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a SxS 45/70 I put together , 22 inch barrels regulated to cross at 50 yards with a 350 gr JHP, have a 2.5 to 4X scope mounted with opens as a back up 

Works real well for short range quick shots, however it is about 10 lbs though


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Long List.
> 
> Remington mod 7....pick a caliber
> Marling Guide Gun
> ...


I agree. You do not need a speicalized rifle/shotgun. unless you need an excuse to buy one!!!


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

.35 rem gets a vote. marlin 336. as does the 12 ga slug


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I use a 12 ga rifled slug gun for the UP swamps. It is good at 100yds, where I sight it in. I've shot 3 bucks with it in the swamps and dropped them all on the spot. I use 2 3/4 shells, Lightfields in a Remington 870 with 
a low power scope on a catelevered barrel.

It is absolutely deadly. When hitting the vitals, there is not much left
from the shock of the hit.


----------

